# any one gonna make this show?????



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Cajun Country K-9 Club (LA)
Saturday, March 22, 2008 
Location: Sorrento Ascentsion Civic Center

The Cajun Country K-9 Club (LA) will host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday at the Sorrento Ascentsion Civic Center in Sorrento, LA. Ch and Ace classes will be held if pre-entries allow. Please contact Jean (225) 567-5120, Doris (225) 665-0314 or Jesse (225) 654-3104 for more information.

Register For This Event Cutoff Date: 3/16/2008



any one gonna make this one ?????

I'll be there im taking Reign for pup comfermation and Tex for fun show weigh pull.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I would love to do shows but they are all so far away. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im not gonna make it but I belive a part of our group is going to be there. If so they should have some good dogs coming with them!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Im not gonna make it but I belive a part of our group is going to be there. If so they should have some good dogs coming with them!


PM me some names I'll look them up .


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*going*

i'm going too. are u going to the fun show the 17th of feb?


----------

